# Bettas and Cherry Barbs?



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new here! I have had many problems including the pH and Ammonia. Many fish deaths have occurred. I have a 20 gallon long, densely planted with fake plants. I haven't tested my water today, but here's the readings from yesterday:
Ammonia-0.50
Nitrate-0
Nitrite-0
Total Hardness-25
Total Alkalinity Buffering Capacity-180
pH-7.8
I'm using Bio-Boost to help boost the nitrogen cycle. I have one male Veil Tail betta in a 1.5 gal(I know it's small, I plan to upgrade soon), and a halfmoon female in a quart(temporarily[with neighbors]) while I'm away in Alaska. I'm planning on having 3 female bettas and 10 cherry barbs. Is this ok? I have an axtra 1 gallon tank just in case the females fight. Barbs are know to be semi-aggressive, but I read that cherry barbs are peaceful. I have heard so many different opinions, that's why I came here. My halfmoon female is very docile, and I don;t think she'll have a problem with other bettas, though you can never be sure, that's why I'm asking you all. Any help would be greatly appreciated!:wink2:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I think I heard somewhere that 5 is the minimum for female bettas together...anything less and they'll establish a pecking order. No sorority experience though.


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> I think I heard somewhere that 5 is the minimum for female bettas together


I believe that 10 gallons is actually the minimum.;-)


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh! Now I know what you meant! I read that if you have two they will kill each other and I think you're right, I should probably have 5 Thanks


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

*thumbs up*


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd also recommend adding more decor.  At least double whats in there. You should not be able to see front to back or side to side the whole way through the tank. Need *LOTS *of line of sight break up if you plan to have a sorority.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 to Aqua

5 girls minimum in a 10 gallon tank but bigger is better for the minimum girls to give them more space to run from each other. Even though they can tolerate each other, it's still a very stressful environment and I'd honestly recommend getting a 10 and dividing it three times to hold three girls; much safer for you and the girls and you can still enjoy them all in the same tank. Otherwise, be prepared for the heartbreak that can follow a sorority tank.


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

I am definitely going to buy more plants, and a rock/wood decor too. I have a gallon tank in case a female is too aggressive. 5 females sounds good, I don't want to overcrowd the tank! I am very excited to get started on my sorority tank!:-D


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Would it be okay if I had just 5 females and no cherry barbs?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah that's better. With Sororities you don't want to have other fish; it only causes more stress.


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok thanks. So would 7 females be better than 5? If so would that be too crowded?


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

The more girls the better. Don't know about overcrowding though...it might cause some ammonia swings? Have to get someone else's advice.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Too many for a 10 gallon. You don't need odd numbers, betta's can't count. As long as it's more than 5, a 10 gallon can handle 6 though. It helps if you overfilter, I suggest using an Aquaclear 20 if you can get one.


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

I actually have a 20 gallon, not a 10.:-D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My bad, I had looked at your second post where you said 10 was minimum for gallons and just assumed. Then, in a 20 gallon you can easily get away with 9-10 very comfortably and they'll have enough room to get away from each other if they need.


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok! Would it be okay if I added just 5 at a time instead of all 10? I don't think the petstore even has 10 females at a time!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's fine. The first batch can go in together but you should definitely quarantine each one for at least 2 weeks, if not 3 just to be sure that they are disease free. Because sororities are such high stress environments, disease outbreaks happen very easily if you aren't careful.

The others should ABSOLUTELY be quarantined a minimum of 2 weeks if not more, whenever you add new girls or any new fish to the aquarium, you absolutely need to QT them so as not to upset and stress the order of things already established in your tank. I also like to float the new girls in the tank for a week or two after their QT period, this allows the old girls to get used to the new girls without touching just yet, so it helps minimize ripped and bloodied fins.


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Goodbye for Good*

Thank you everyone for the advice!!:-D You guys are so nice!!!! I'm so sorry but my computer is being hacked and I can't get on this forum for a VERY long time. SO sorry! Thank you everyone! Goodbye!
-0Bubbles0:cheers:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

that's....that's the strangest way to leave ever.....ookkkkaaayy...good luck I suppose?


----------

